# How much should I pay to stack the hay?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Usually I and my mom did it (or at least the most part, and I paid for the partial help), but unfortunately due to health limitations this time neither of us can do it, so I hope my hayman helper will do at least some of the bales for us (to stack them into my 2 small sheds). 

So my question what would be a fair amount (or rate) to pay him? What if I have 2 people to stack the hay (although it's very unlikely)?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

How many bales are you talking about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Usually I and my mom did it (or at least the most part, and I paid for the partial help), but unfortunately due to health limitations this time neither of us can do it, so I hope my hayman helper will do at least some of the bales for us (to stack them into my 2 small sheds).
> 
> So my question what would be a fair amount (or rate) to pay him? What if I have 2 people to stack the hay (although it's very unlikely)?


does he already chg a delivery fee?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delivery is 1 mile down the road. :wink: So I'm usually just paying in cash whatever he asks, and 2 of us are stacking up. 

Should be around 160 square bales.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Delivery fee around here is typically an extra dollar or two a bale, which is probably what I'd offer to have it stacked if there is no delivery fee.

Last year we were incredibly lucky and got hay for $3.00 a bale (off the field) and they came back to our place and stacked all of it for free O.O, I've never had to pay anyone to stack for us.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

When we pick up a load, I always tip the boys a $1 a bale to load it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For a steady customer, around here stacking would add 25¢ a bale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I just paid .50/bale xtra included a 40mile delivery & we stacked..if it is someone you have a good relationship with & that you trust..I would actually ask them what their chg is that way the relationship is kept positive with no chance for any one to end up questioning the other


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I asked, but the hayman never told me, and the helper always refused to take money (so I had to stuck them into his pocket).  So I just don't want to go wrong and give too little. 

Thank you, folks!

P.S. PaintHorseMares, yes, I buy hay from the same guy since I moved my horses to my place (over 5 years already).


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

We pay 50 cents per bale for loading out of the field and putting it in our barn. That is 50 cent for each boy.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I asked, but the hayman never told me, and the helper always refused to take money (so I had to stuck them into his pocket).  So I just don't want to go wrong and give too little.
> 
> Thank you, folks!
> 
> P.S. PaintHorseMares, yes, I buy hay from the same guy since I moved my horses to my place (over 5 years already).


Actually, I'm not surprised. We've bought hay from the same rancher for more than 10 years now and they've always done right by us. We always pick up, load, and stack ourselves, but about 4 years ago I had a hernia surgery, and they _refused_ to let me carry a bale while I recovered and _would not take any money_ for loading/unloading/stacking. We gave them a nice Christmas gift that year. You can't beat having a good hay supplier.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am charged a $1a bale for delivery & stacking & I tip the guy $50.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We gave them a nice Christmas gift that year. You can't beat having a good hay supplier.


I agree. Same stands for farrier. I always get a box of imported chocolate for both for X-mas.  

Again, thank you, folks, for sharing your experience!


----------

